

One-stop performance analysis using atop - pmoriarty
https://lwn.net/Articles/387202/

======
mkrdouble
Does anyone know how this compares to `htop`, which is also quite excellent?
It sounds like `atop`'s primary advantage is that it records process
information in-between screen refreshes?

Cool stuff, either way!

